# Jack and Gill: A Mock Criticism, by Joseph Dennie



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2014)

In this delightful parody of a critical essay, Dennie analyzes that "strangely overlooked" poem of the "epic rank," "Jack and Gill." (Better known today as "Jack and Jill," the nursery rhyme is at least 300 years old.) "The subject," Dennie concludes, "is the fall of men, a subject, high, interesting, worthy of a poet."

http://grammar.about.com/od/classicessays/a/Jack-And-Gill-A-Mock-Criticism-By-Joseph-Dennie.htm


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2014)

Meanderer,  Enlightening, But, if it's all the same to you, I prefer the simpler version.

(I can't believe I read the whole thing.)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2014)

....and here I thought it alluded to some king and a wench!


----------

